
Listen to the Music of the Yield Curve - zeristor
https://youtube.com/watch?v=GoQBWcNw6IU
======
zeristor
This additional explains some of the details:
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=NbiX2SSes40](https://youtube.com/watch?v=NbiX2SSes40)

